# Customer supplied fixtures



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> The simpliest way to price plumbing in a new home would be to set a unit price on everything that had a ptrap. It looks like you would have 8 outlets at any where between 600 to 900 per fixture ( price depending on your location )(try to set yourself some where in the middle $ 750.00).....You would be looking at $ 4,800.00 to $ 7,200.00 now add your plumbing fixtures. We make our customer buy their own fixtures ( also makes our price look cheaper) as we found that we wasted to much time showing them product..... not only that we dont have to warranty their fixtures.


When I did custom home we always let them buy fixtures. I liked not warranty them and having to deal with going aroumd and around choosing what they want


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

When you get sued for a crappy home depot faucet that splits on the 

casting , you might want to sell & warranty your own fixtures that

the wholesaler will back you up on :furious:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

KCplumber said:


> When you get sued for a crappy home depot faucet that splits on the
> 
> casting , you might want to sell & warranty your own fixtures that
> 
> the wholesaler will back you up on :furious:


Thats why you let them buy their own fixture.... if it break or leaks then it is a " SERVICE CALL"


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> Thats why you let them buy their own fixture.... if it break or leaks then it is a " SERVICE CALL"



Thats exactly it. I mean I work with them a little on a new home but if they got trouble with the faucet they buy. Its their problem. As far as the supply house or home depot backing you up, yea they will give you the repair part but pay your labor?.

One problem I had on custom home was some of that fancy stuff dosent fit well or its a little crooked. there might be a little scratch on it. a tiny blem in the china. You get these owners that say change it. Its a pain in the butt I dont like dealing with it. Also you go to mark up the cost and then your too high, because they can get it cheaper. So I say fine buy it, chase it down get it out here on the job


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> Thats why you let them buy their own fixture.... if it break or leaks then it is a " SERVICE CALL"


Home Depot's cheap ass pegasas brand faucet cracked on the casting and

my ins. got to pay $8500.00 for a water claim. The ho's ins. sued me. 

Home Depot wouldn't stand behind their crap or manufacturer


If you touch it. you are liable for it. If I don't supply it - I won't install it :thumbsup:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

While I don't particulary like pegasus and would never supply one, I think any faucet splitting at the brass housing is an extremely rare event.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

KCplumber said:


> Home Depot's cheap ass pegasas brand faucet cracked on the casting and
> 
> my ins. got to pay $8500.00 for a water claim. The ho's ins. sued me.
> 
> ...


What Did your Insurance Co just bendover? They supplyed the faucet and the 2 insurance co (yours) and the homeowners. Determined that the faucet was not defective and that you as the installer were 100 % responcible for an improper installation? Or was it 85000 dollars damage and you were 10% responcible I dont get it. Of course Home depot or the manufacture isnt going to blindly pay for that. But if they (the homeowner supplied the faucet) your co should have refused to pay they are suckers!!


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> I don't mean to be crude or anything but do you make 6k in a week doing repair where you live?
> I must say that new const. has made a good living for me in the past.
> What is your method? 15 men on payroll, operate 24/7,
> and live in a city of 5 million?
> The national enquirer will want to take some pictures.:laughing:


If I have 3 (and very often 2 or even 1) calls per day I will easily average 6k per week and that's with around 15% material costs or less depending on how much replacement I did.

A 2 bath house for 6k will take me a week by myself (but be spread out over several weeks) and will take around $1200 for rough in materials (I'm guessing because I haven't done one in so long I'm sure it's probably more by now) and another $1200 - $1500 for fixtures/set out materials. So all total I'll have roughly $2400 - $2700 in materials which is 40% - 45%. Then I have to get paid but not until I'm forced to play banker to the builder for anywhere from 2 to 6 weeks or more before finally being paid. When I work on someone's house, I'm leaving with a check or cc.

Today's tickets: $726.00, $258.00, $140.00. Total $1124.00


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

smellslike$tome said:


> If I have 3 (and very often 2 or even 1) calls per day I will easily average 6k per week and that's with around 15% material costs or less depending on how much replacement I did.
> 
> A 2 bath house for 6k will take me a week by myself (but be spread out over several weeks) and will take around $1200 for rough in materials (I'm guessing because I haven't done one in so long I'm sure it's probably more by now) and another $1200 - $1500 for fixtures/set out materials. So all total I'll have roughly $2400 - $2700 in materials which is 40% - 45%. Then I have to get paid but not until I'm forced to play banker to the builder for anywhere from 2 to 6 weeks or more before finally being paid. When I work on someone's house, I'm leaving with a check or cc.
> 
> Today's tickets: $726.00, $258.00, $140.00. Total $1124.00


 I could have explained all that but given who it was coming from it wouldn't matter much,like you say after the materials are taken out theres nothing left. Some people like getting a big check even if they dont to keep but half:laughing:


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

jeffreyplumber said:


> What Did your Insurance Co just bendover? They supplyed the faucet and the 2 insurance co (yours) and the homeowners. Determined that the faucet was not defective and that you as the installer were 100 % responcible for an improper installation? Or was it 85000 dollars damage and you were 10% responcible I dont get it. Of course Home depot or the manufacture isnt going to blindly pay for that. But if they (the homeowner supplied the faucet) your co should have refused to pay they are suckers!!


Case was settled wed. of this week after 2 1/2 years. Ho's husband said

they watched it drip for 2 weeks - told wife to call me- were gone for the 

night when it cracked- pegasus is crap - Ins each split 30% - I'm stilled

pis*** :furious: At least my ins. didnt take the full hit like I thought they might
.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Those Insurance co will settle sometimes rather than fight for the truth. They are happy to go for only 8500 I guess. The worst thing is mold you spill a glass of water and its like the end of the world, like hazedous material or something


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

You must have gave them the name of your insurance company for this to happen like you said it did. When they would have contacted me about the faucet I would have told them it has nothing to do with our company and tell them to contact their insurance. Even if their insurance called I would still hold firm and tell them we are not responsible. There is no way you could be held responsible for a customer supplied fixture that had started leaking from a cracked part supplied from the manufacturer.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

They can claim it was over tightened. Ive pulled faucets that looked good but when its tight the crack expands . And if someone tightened really really tight , Is that the manufactures fault? Thats a way to pass the buck. 
I think you can have this problem wether you buy the part or customer buys it. Chances are better for you If you let them supply, Of cource if you think a product is junk, you should tell them . You have no control over your insurance co, Even though you might be right they feel its cheaper to pay that sucks. If it went to court I think you would not be liable, Unless your installation was faulty or you failed to properly test the faucet, or there was something obviously wrong that should have been seen by the installer than its not your fault


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

jeffreyplumber said:


> They can claim it was over tightened. Ive pulled faucets that looked good but when its tight the crack expands . And if someone tightened really really tight , Is that the manufactures fault? Thats a way to pass the buck.
> I think you can have this problem wether you buy the part or customer buys it. Chances are better for you If you let them supply, Of cource if you think a product is junk, you should tell them . You have no control over your insurance co, Even though you might be right they feel its cheaper to pay that sucks. If it went to court I think you would not be liable, Unless your installation was faulty or you failed to properly test the faucet, or there was something obviously wrong that should have been seen by the installer than its not your fault


yes it would still be the manufacturer fault. The liablity is that of the manufacturer. The contract is between the consumer and the store the consumer purchased the faucet and the manufacturer. You should not admit liability upon yourself for defective workmanship from manufacturer that you had nothing to do with other than install. 

In Canada we have a principal of Law which is called "clean hands".
This is where you can not hold someone liable if you had a hand in it.
The customer had a hand in it as they chose the fixture (depending on cost or looks). They are responsible to ensure that they have choosen a product that will not be a potential problem. You should write on your bill customer supplied fixture not responsible for repair or warranty and incidental damage. Hold the customer liable and get his insurance to pay.


----------



## caseysbuilding (Mar 11, 2009)

I like the idea of HO supplying fixtures. We waste a lot of time dealing with them.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

jeffreyplumber said:


> When I did custom home we always let them buy fixtures. I liked not warranty them and having to deal with going aroumd and around choosing what they want


*Personally I like to supply my customers fixtures, faucets, and what ever else they might need. Why? I feel my expertise is why they called in the first place. Sometimes I can't sell because of the ......*

*Call this a refresher I posted this a couple of months ago.*

http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachments/f10/3661d1257170544-new-tool-delta-crap-massive.doc


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice post Plumber Bill, I like your company policy.

Our local Fergie has a beautiful new showroom, I send customers in & the 

Fergie showroom manager knows what I like to install & makes sales for 

me. Simple, there job is sales, I don't spend any time at it, just enjoy the 

mark-up :thumbsup:


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

caseysbuilding said:


> I like the idea of HO supplying fixtures. We waste a lot of time dealing with them.


We waste more time going back and forth to jobsites trying to put their crap together, then calling to tell them they are missing parts, and going back again to see that they got 1 part for one of the fixtures, but forgot the other 3, and still need part #2 for the first fixture in question. Now we have to go back and wait for them to call again so we can go see if they got the right part this time. It's like holding hands with my kids.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Alan said:


> We waste more time going back and forth to jobsites trying to put their crap together, then calling to tell them they are missing parts, and going back again to see that they got 1 part for one of the fixtures, but forgot the other 3, and still need part #2 for the first fixture in question. Now we have to go back and wait for them to call again so we can go see if they got the right part this time. It's like holding hands with my kids.


Its worse if you have to take them shopping....the man hours wasted showing them product is much greater than putting up with a missing part.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

I dont have the patience or good enough custumers. To sell them fixtures.
I can certainly understand a company that wont install what they dont supply. I think different geographic location has something to do with how buisnesss operates. In so cal there are so many places a home owner can go to pick fixtures. They get good prices as well! But a good full service company, I suppose should sell everything to complete their trade. Id be happy to send a custumer to Fergeys and mark it up 20% but not everyone wants cookie cutter parts. No you got to go to more than just one place.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

The trick to selling fixtures is having them in stock. I have found that most people are lazy and will give up picking from hundreds of faucets if you can bring them 4 or 5 to look at and let them pick from that without them having to leave home or go through the trouble of looking on the internet for somthing to order and wait on. I can bring the 4 or 5 out and let them pick and install it the same day. But sure I understand in new construction its not that simple but I do alot of repair and remodel. I'm talking about faucets for the most part here folks before i get jumped!


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

I send the customers down to our local supplier so they can pick out what they want. I mark them up between 10 and 20 percent and install them with a warranty. 

If they go to the box stores to buy their faucets, I will install them with NO warranty. If it leaks, they pay me to take it off and put the new back on. That is only fair.

I base the price on a new custom home by the fixture. If it is fairly easy ranch home, I will get 5-600 a fixture plus the water, sewer and gas. 

If it is a 8 bath monster with Cast iron tubs, leg tubs, bidets, tankless water heaters, custom showers; I will base it on a 6-800 price plus handling charges on the tubs and custom showers.

Some of these new showers will cost you a day of labor and 100 feet of pipe if they have numerous body sprays.

The bigger the house, the more time you spend talking and prepping. If you are not drilling holes, and gluing pipe, you are not making money.

But that is here in GA. But new houses are like four leaf clovers right now.

We were averaging 4-5 houses a week in 2006. I did 3 houses in 2009.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

5 to 6 hundred a fixture is what I charged 20 years ago for custum home. that did not include fixtures, I counted a 50 gal w/h as 1 and included 50 ft sewer and water service late 80s and early 90s. I been out of that kind of work awhile but got a guy calling me too bid a mountain house in wrightwood ca. Kind of lost havent done a house in 7 years.


----------



## Bonafide (Feb 24, 2010)

*Personally I like to supply my customers fixtures, faucets, and what ever else they might need. Why? I feel my expertise is why they called in the first place. *

My thoughts exactly! 

I usually stick to "my" trusted brands like grohe, moen, kohler, sometimes delta but they're quality seems to be decreasing. And to avoid mishaps with the cheap cheap ones i'll get a low priced faucet built for commercial use. They arent as stylish but hey.

Just thinking about letting them buy the fixtures suck:

_"washer vs washerless" _
_"modern vs classic" _
_"stainless vs chrome plated"_
_"brass housing vs zinc"_

Thats alot of time explaining equalling wasted time AND how would you ever profit?


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm new here just today, thought i would jump in on this one. We only supply fixtures on commercial jobs as probrably everyone here does. With a ho or builder we will supply tub and shower faucets by delta in chrome because we stock these, if they want something else then they bring it. I always recommend delta faucets because they are qaulity and parts are available even in my small town. I always recommend against Home Depot or Lowes branded faucets and am clear that our warranty does not cover the fixtures themselves, but only the installation-supply lines, stops, wax rings etc. If you are spending 100-200k on a house, the up front cost difference is miniscule for a quality toilet, lav faucet, or kitchen sink/faucet, but the long term benefit of not seeing me for 10 years is worth it.


----------



## Asparta (Mar 12, 2010)

Supply your own fixtures, and if the HO wants to, put a disclaimer in the contract. Take responsibility out of your hands, and explain to them that you cannot warranty the product, only the pipes you ran to it. Most customers think that jsut becuase the toilet cost them $500, that it is the best one out there. Little do they know that they are paying for name and styling more than for the quality. Same goes for any other fixture. I tend to explain that I carry a certain product becuase it's proven itself as a good product. Customers trust you when you tell them that for the most part and will go with your decision providing it meets their personal tastes.


----------

